# Moving to Turkey???



## maria4551 (Mar 23, 2015)

hi i am just after some advice/information if possible.
My family and i are considering a move to turkey and cant seem to find what benefit entitlements British people have there. Both my partner and father-in-law are disabled and are unsure if they would still be entitled to their disability benefits there. Also my father-in-law is in receipt of his state pension, is this still available.
We are also unsure of the best area to live as I have a young daughter who we would need to find a school for.
It all seems very complicated right now so any help is much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## cheroke (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi,

As far as I know there are no benefits but he can continue to claim state pension. 

We have been to the Fethiye area (Dalaman airport) a number of times and indeed are moving there in 10 days. We love it. Depending on age of daughter can go to state school and will pick up Turkish quickly. Our son is 11 so will be going to a private school which will give him more help but there are fees. Check out Fethiye has lots of ex pats living there and wealth of information you can get from Fethiye ex pat zone on Facebook with answers coming from the people who live there. If you need any further advice come back to me.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Not familiar with the UK system. But one bit of advice I can give. If you plan on living IN a large city, the apartment style homes are not very "disabled" friendly. Most if not all have very tight and steep spiral stairs. Newer homes have elevators. I am not in a wheel chair but always look to the future and wonder "what if". Of course anyone in the family can break a leg and would be difficult to climb steep stairs. My mother in law is not in the best of health so we made sure that our place had an elevator and ramp access to the elevator....many places have elevators but have a couple steps to reach them. You could always get a first floor home. They are the "cheapest" units since they will have bars on the windows. Just my two cents.


----------



## cheroke (Sep 7, 2014)

*Moving to Turkey*

Very good point Ryan can be a bit tricky. We have been lucky enough to secure a ground floor apartment will be there in 9 days! lane:


----------

